# Trotting Montage



## Roach05 (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

letztes Jahr hatte ich mir eine günstige Centrepin von DAM gekauft, um das Trotting mit Pose im Fluss zu testen, haupt Zielfisch hierbei der Döbel. Ich habe mich sofort in diese Art der Angelei verliebt und werde dieses Jahr auch nochmal in eine hochwertigere Pin investieren und möchte jetzt auch meine Montage optimieren.

Die meiste Zeit bin ich im Bereich unterhalb von einem Wehr unterwegs und muss zwischen Tiefen von ca. 30cm bis 1m wechseln. 
Als Hauptschnur hatte ich eine Maxima Chameleon drauf, einfach da ich diese bereits da hatte. Auf Grund der hohen Dehnung war ich aber nicht sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur, da ich die Montage auch gerne mal etwas weiter abtreiben lasse.

Meine Montage sah folgendermaßen aus: ca. 20cm Vorfach mit einem Bleischrot, kleiner Microwirbel, einige Bleischrote dicht an dicht, Pose (Crystal Loafer).

Teilweise musste ich aufgrund der Wassertiefe die Pose bis direkt an die Kette aus Bleischroten runterschieben. Im "tieferen" Wasser befindet sich die Pose dann halt relativ weit entfernt von der Bebleiung.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich quasi keine wirklichen Erfahrungen im Umgang mit der Pose habe, da ich seit meiner Jugend hauptsächlich Grundmontagen benutzt habe.

Was kann ich bei der Montage besser machen?

Außerdem war ich wie oben bereits Erwähnt mit einer Maxima als Hauptschnur nicht zufrieden und habe mir daher eine MS Range Floatline bestellt, diese ist schwimmend und hat wenig Dehnung.
Allerdings ist die Schnur in einem Orangeton und bei einer Wassertiefe von stellenweise 30cm, somit sehr nah am Köder, das Wasser ist meistens auch sehr klar. 
Könnte dies ein Problem sein und sollte ich mir doch eine andere Schnur besorgen? Oder macht es sogar Sinn, eine Art kurze Schlagschnur aus einer weniger sichtbaren Schnur vorzuschalten, auf der dann die ganze Montage laufen kann?

Vielen Dank vorab für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.

Gruß Nico

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Grüß dich,

Es gibt Wassertiefen da sind klassische Trottingmontagen einfach untefordert. 1m ist kein Problem, da klingt deine Montage nicht verkehrt. 30 cm ist ein Extremfall und nur schwer machbar, ich persönlich weiche dann auf Wasserkugel oder freie Leine aus, geht auch beides im Trottingstil.

Ansonsten klingt deine Montage wie gesagt nicht verkehrt. Ich selber fische wenn möglich durchgebunden, spare mir also den Wirbel, dann ist man aber mit der Wahl der Vorfachstärke arg eingeschränkt. Eine orangene Schnur wäre jetzt gar nicht meines dafür, ich bevorzuge klare mit wenig Dehnung wie die Stroft GTM o.ä., meist zwischen 0,14-0,20 mm. Wenn sie schwimmt gut, ansonsten fetten bis sie schwimmt. Da 50-100m mehr als ausreichend sind halten sich die Kosten da auch in Grenzen.

Das Bebeleiungsschema ist für Loafer oder Avon völlig ausreichend, nur bei Nutzung eines Sticks, wonach deine Stelle nicht klingt, würde ich auf Hemdknopf-muster umstellen. Kommt aber auch etwas drauf an wie stark du verzögerst. Je mehr Verzögerung der Pose je mehr Blei unten zusammen geschoben.


----------



## Roach05 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Danke, das hat mir auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr weiter geholfen.
Ich bin oft mit Wathose unterwegs, da ich durch den Uferbewuchs ansonsten nicht viele Möglichkeiten habe ans Wasser zu kommen. In den flachen Bereichen um die 30 bis 50cm wachsen viele Büsche bis ins Wasser und ich fange dort auch gut Fische. 
Meine Montage werde ich vom Grundprinzip wie gehabt weiter verwenden aber mal drüber nachdenken sie durchgehend zu binden, könnte nur aufgrund des kurzen Abstands zwischen Haken und Bebleiung nach einigen Hakenwechseln etwas knapp werden. Die Stroft GTM werde ich mal Testen, Danke für den Tipp.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Klingt nach einer guten Stelle. 



Roach05 schrieb:


> Meine Montage werde ich vom Grundprinzip wie gehabt weiter verwenden aber mal drüber nachdenken sie durchgehend zu binden, könnte nur aufgrund des kurzen Abstands zwischen Haken und Bebleiung nach einigen Hakenwechseln etwas knapp werden.



|supergri Du kannst die Bebleiung ruhig verschieben. 
Also wenn ich einen neuen Haken anbinden muss, stelle ich mir Vorfachlänge und Abstand zur Pose neu ein (vorher merken) indem ich Bleischrote und Pose verschiebe. Auch wenn ich auf unterschiedliche Fließgeschwindikeiten oder Verzögerungsstärken reagieren will geschieht das durch verschieben der Bleischrote. Wenn die Bleischrote nicht der sehr sehr hartes Blei sind geht das ohne Schnurbeschädigung, wenn alles beim Verschieben schön feucht gehalten wird.

Das durchbinden bringt aber keine allzu massiven Vorteile, ich mag es weil es einfach ist und ich mit nur einem Knoten auskomme. Wenn es nötig werden sollte binde ich mir auch mal ein Vorfach an, verzeichte jedoch meist auf Wirbel dazwischen, auch deshalb weil ich alles gern so einfach und unauffällig wie möglich halte, und schlaufe ein oder knote direkt Schnur an Vorfach.

Ein Nachtrag zur schnur noch: Je weniger Dehnung je härter sind Monoschnüre meist. Härtere Schnüre tendieren gerade bei der Pin aber dazu in Klängen von der Spule zu springen wenn man die handhabung noch nicht 100% raus hat, insofern kann die GTM sich problematischer fischen als z.B. die Maxima, da sie nicht evtl. so schön entspannt auf der Spule liegen bleibt. Das nur zum Bedenken.

Ich verwende deshalb gerne härtere Schnüre da ich an manchen Gewässern auf sehr lange Distanzen trotte, um dann noch einen schnellen Anhieb zu setzen braucht es wenig Dehnung. Fischt man eher im normalen Comfortbereich der Centerpin hat eine weichere schnur so gut wie keine Nachteile.


----------



## Roach05 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Bebleiung verschieben, ja macht Sinn.:q
 Durchbinden versuche ich mal, so muss ich beim Hakenwechsel am Wasser, nicht auch noch die abgetrennte Vorfachschnur verstauen, sondern nur den alten Haken. :g
 Bei den Schnüren werde ich einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren, da ich die Montage wie gesagt auch gerne mal etwas weiter abtreiben lasse und der eine oder andere Anschlag saß dann in der Vergangenheit auf weite Distanz mit der Maxima nicht.

 Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. 
 Ich benutze eine Drennan Series 7 Specialist Avon 1,25 lbs als Rute und aktuell tendiere ich zu folgender Pin: http://www.friedfischen.de/j-w-young-bj-super-lightweight-centrepin-reel-45-x-1-1125.html

 Wäre diese Zusammenstellung so stimmig für mein Vorhaben?


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Ja, würde sicher zusammen passen.
Die Drennan Series 7 falllen vom Rutengewicht her ja recht leicht aus, da dürfte die BJ Light weight sich gut wohlfühlen.

ich muß aber zugeben noch keine aktuelle Pin dieser Preisklasse selbst gefischt zu haben. Ich bewege mich da eher im Vintagebereich zwischen 1960 und 1990  meine liebste ist Grice and Young Avon Royale Supreme z.B. Wobei die modernen kugelgelarten Pins den Vorteil haben auch hängend gefischt werden zu können. Meine truepins muß ich für leichtesten Schnurabzug waagerecht halten.
Ich mag ja (wenn das gewässer es hergibt) meine Trottingruten gern 13 - 15 ft. lang, aber das ist eben auch Gewässer- und Geschmacksache.


----------



## D123J (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Fische für diese Art der Angelei eine 5'' Adcock Stanton aus den 90ern. Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Gelegentlich bekommst du die gebraucht zu einem guten Kurs. Neu sollten die bei ca. 280 Pfund liegen.

http://adcockstanton.com/


Gruß
Jens


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

net schwäbisch, die Preise...


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

kommt halt immer drauf an was man will, Thomas. 
Ich hab hier eine Aerial, 3 Grice and Yound, 2 Speedias, eine Trudex und 2 Rapidex, keine hat mich effektiv mehr als 80 Euro gekostet, alle laufen einwandfrei. Nur die schönsten sind se halt nimmer alle


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Außerdem war ich wie oben bereits Erwähnt mit einer Maxima als Hauptschnur nicht zufrieden und habe mir daher eine MS Range Floatline bestellt, diese ist schwimmend und hat wenig Dehnung.
> Allerdings ist die Schnur in einem Orangeton und bei einer Wassertiefe von stellenweise 30cm, somit sehr nah am Köder, das Wasser ist meistens auch sehr klar.




Wenn Du viele Hänger kriegst, ist ein Vorfach sinnvoll:
a als Sollbruchstelle und b die Bebleiung über dem Vorfach geht auch nicht verloren.

Zur Schnur: Orange ist die Feederschnur, die sinkt.
Die schwimmende ist die "Pro Float Line" und sieht so hellbeige/ sandfarben aus.


----------



## Roach05 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Wenn Du viele Hänger kriegst, ist ein Vorfach sinnvoll:
> a als Sollbruchstelle und b die Bebleiung über dem Vorfach geht auch nicht verloren.
> 
> Zur Schnur: Orange ist die Feederschnur, die sinkt.
> Die schwimmende ist die "Pro Float Line" und sieht so hellbeige/ sandfarben aus.


Je nach Krautaufkommen,bekomme ich mehr oder weniger oft Hänger, da ich aber die meiste Zeit mit Wathose unterwegs bin und das Wasser nicht tief ist, habe ich noch keine Montage verloren. Ist halt nur doof wenn ich da wo ich eigentlich Angeln will dann durchlatschen muss. Naja Hauptsache die Montage ist gerettet. 

Zur Schnur, für mich war das ein helles Orange, ich habe es aber auch nicht so mit Farben.


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Das mit den Hängern stimmt prinzipiell, deshalb ja auch der Nachtrag dass ein Vorfach schonmal nötig sein kann.


Das Lösen per Wathose ist natürlich das idealste, schon weil man sich den Platz nicht für später mit Montageresten vermint. Ein Abriß in flachem, klarem Wasser verteibt die Fische übrigens auch nicht weniger als mit der Wathose durchlaufen, also mach dir da kein Kopf 

Bei extremer Hängergefahr nehme ich Köder die den Haken verbergen (dickes Madenbündel, Brotflocke, Früstücksfleisch, Kästepaste etc.). 

Macht man die Hauotbebleiung aus einer Kette vieler kleiner Schrote anstatt einiger weniger Großer sinkt die Hängergrfahr an Steinen signifikant.
Außerdem kann man ein/zwei Schrote weniger nehmen und dafür die Hauptbebleiung mit etwas brauner Kinderknete ummanteln. Der flexible Mantel hilftbei Hängern an Steinen das ganze leicht und verlustarm zu lösen (klingt komisch, funktioniert aber gut, günstig und umweltschonend).


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Grubenreiners Ausfürhrungen ist eigentlich kaum noch etwas hinzuzufügen!#6

Trotzdem:
:m Ich Fische auch am liebsten ohne Vorfach .
Dabei verschiebe die Bebleiung je nach Situation ständig, auch an einer Stelle.
So kann ich z.B. mit einer im oberen Bereich angeordneten Hemdknopfbebleiung nach Fischen suchen, die in den oberen Schichten stehen und mit einer kompakten Bebleiung und schleifendem Köder am Gund.
Und überall dazwischen...

Zum Anklemmen der Bleie:
Ich klemme die Schrote immer richtig kräftig ans Ende der Schnur und schiebe sie auf den ersten 5-10cm so lange hin und her, bis sie gut rutschen, aber noch fest sitzen.
Erst dann schieb ich sie in Position und schneide diese Schnurstück ab, um mögliche Schwachstellen zu elemenieren.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Grubenreiners Ausfürhrungen ist eigentlich kaum noch etwas hinzuzufügen!
> 
> Zum Anklemmen der Bleie:
> Ich klemme die Schrote immer richtig kräftig ans Ende der Schnur und schiebe sie auf den ersten 5-10cm so lange hin und her, bis sie gut rutschen, aber noch fest sitzen.
> Erst dann schieb ich sie in Position und schneide diese Schnurstück ab, um mögliche Schwachstellen zu elemenieren.



Das eigentlich im ersten Satz war wichtig. Denn der zweite Absatz ist sehr gut und wichtig, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben.#6


----------



## Roach05 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Das ist nochmal ein sehr guter Tipp, Danke!

Habe mir jetzt ne 0,18er Stroft besorgt und werde die Schnur nächstes Wochenende mal testen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## allround87 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Hallo Roach,

ich habe vor kurzem auch mit dem Centrepin-Angeln/Trotting angefangen und mir ging es ähnlich wie dir: Hat mich auch sofort in ihrem Bann gehabt diese Art des Angelns.

Auf Empfehlung eines erfahrenen Trotters hab ich mir die Stroft GTM in 0,18 für das Friedfischangeln besorgt und in 0,22 für Raubfisch. Naachdem ich vorher von vielen Monoschnüren eher entäuscht war, bin ich von der Stroft begeistert. Ein super Handling und die Dehnung gerade soviel wie man es braucht. 

Ich werde es im Sommer mal am Main auf Barben versuchen. Bin schon gespannt drauf!

Viel Erfolg im kommenden Angeljahr!

Grüße,
Andi


----------



## bombe20 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

mich würde hier interessieren, nach welchen kriterien der posenauftrieb gewählt wird, ob die pose exakt ausgebleit wird und welche hakenform für diese art der angelei am günstigsten ist. vor allem für forellen.

ich mußte mal alternativ (köderboxen vergessen) auf e-spule mit mono wechseln und hab an der treibenden pose halbe tauwürmer in der werra schwimmen lassen. schnur wurde mit der linken hand bei geöffnetem rollenbügel nachgegeben, anschlag erfolgte mit rechtem zeigefinger an der spule.
das war sehr erfolgreich und hat zudem spaß gemacht. gefischt habe ich werfend vom ufer.

ich würde das auch gerne ein wenig optimieren ohne ein investment zu tätigen, welches den wert meines autos übersteigt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mich würde hier interessieren, nach welchen kriterien der posenauftrieb gewählt wird, ob die pose exakt ausgebleit wird und welche hakenform für diese art der angelei am günstigsten ist. vor allem für forellen.


Es gilt, wie so oft der Grundsatz:
"So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig!"
(Fünfer ins Phrasenschwein!)

In erster Line richtet sich das immer nach Strömung und Wassertiefe:
Je stärker es strömt und umso tiefer es ist, desto mehr Blei braucht man, um den Köder noch grundnah anbieten zu können.
Natürlich spielt aber auch das Wurfgewicht der Rute eine wichtige Rolle.

Ich hab nur eine handvoll verschiedene Modelle, die aber dafür in mehreren Größen.
Mit der Zeit weiß man dann schon, welche grad die richtige ist...

Exakt ausbleien sollte man natürlich immer.
Dabei muss aber u.U. berücksichtigt werden, daß der Stömungsdruck auch noch an der Pose ziehen kann.
Gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit überbleiter Pose übertief zu fischen.
(Da wird´s aber schon recht speziell, also lass ich das jetzt mal...)

Hakenform richtet sich nach Zielfisch, Köder und eigenen Vorlieben.
Beim Wurm bietet sich z.B. ein Wurmhaken an...:q
Der kann aber für Maden zu dickdrähtig sein.
Ein klassischer "Madenhaken" hält aber keiner guten Barbe stand.

Mein persönlicher Liebling für fast alle Angellagen ist ein stinknormaler Rundbogenhaken, wie es ihn, unter verschiedenen Bezeichnungen (und in schwankenden Qualitäten) von jedem Hersteller gibt.
Läuft i.d.R unter Brassen-oder Karpfenhaken.


----------



## grubenreiner (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Im großen und ganzen stimme ich da dem Nachtschwärmer zu.
Wobei ich speziell fürs Trotting noch ein paar Einschränkungen / Ergänzungen hätt, quasi das Komplizierte, das er weggelasen hat.

So leicht wie möglich ist zwar immer richtig bei Posen, beim trotten jedoch muss ich sagen dass ich lieber etwas größer wähle als zu klein. 

Dazu ein kleiner Exkurs:
Der Knackpunkt beim Trotten ist das Zurükhalten der Montage. Die Strömung ist am Grund fast immer geringer als an der Oberfläche. Wenn ich die Montage also ungebremst abtreiben lasse ist der Köder schneller als die anderen Brocken am Grund, außerdem sieht/fühlt der Fisch erst die Schnur/ Bebleiung und dann erst den Köder. Durch entsprechendes Zurückhalten treibt der Köder voraus und in der selben Geschwindigkeit wie andere Nahrung. Zusätzlich kann man ihn ab und zu leicht auftreiben lassen als Zusatzreiz.

Zurück zur Pose: Wählt man die zu leicht wird beim Zurückhalten der Köder bereits aufgetrieben und fischt zwar langsamer aber nicht mehr grundnah.
Deshalb wähle ich die Pose lieber etwas schwerer als zu leicht. Außerdem muss man die Schräglage der Schnur beim Verzögern einberechnen, will ich direkt in grundnähe fischen, muss ich übertief stellen.
Zum Verzögern ist es sehr vorteilhaft wenn die Pose einen Kiel hat. Sprich Avon oder Bolognese Modelle, sie steht dann stabiler im Wasser und treibt beim Verzögern nicht so schnell auf.

Hinzu kommt ein weiterer Effekt, wenn starkes Zurückhalten nötig ist steigt die Pose automatisch etwas aus dem Wasser. Um dem entgegenzuwirken überbleie ich die Pose von vorneherein etwas. Das mag komisch wirken, denn ohne Zurückhalten würde meine Pose einfach untergehen oder kaum noch zu sehen sein. 
Sollte die Pose beim heftigen Zurückhalten in der Strömung anfangen zu wackeln/vibrieren, hilft es, ein Bleischrot anstatt unter der Pose 5-10cm über der Pose anzubringen, es stabilisiert die Pose beim verzögern. 

Will man natürlich mit einer Chubber Pose (kein Kiel, dicke Spitze) den Köder (und Teile der Bebleiung) schleifen lassen und nicht manuell zurück halten, muss man genau umgekehrt vorgehen und etwas unterbleien.

Wenn ich gezwungen bin die Spots stromauf anzuwerfen, wodurch ich nicht verzögern kann, lasse ich schleifen. Lieber ist es mir jedoch Spots stromab anzufischen, dann wird verzögert/zurückgehalten.

 Wobei ich an dieser Stelle auch hinzufügen muss dass wirklich starkes Verzögern und zurückhalten auf längeren Strekcen fast nur mit einer Centerpin / achslaufrolle zu machen ist. 
Das Verzögern an der stationärrolle, mit dem Finger an der Spule der die Schnur bremst, führt einfach zwangsläufig dazu dass die Pose kleine Sprünge macht, kleine Rucke immer wenn ein weiterer Schnurklang dem Finger entkommt. Dies führt zu einer erschwerten Bisserkennung.
Mit einer Centerpin läuft die Schnur immer gleichmäßig ab, der Finger auf dem Spulenrand kann fein justiert und gleichmäßig bremsen. Auch der Anhierb wird schneller und sicherer da man nicht mehr nur die schnur mit dem Finger fixieren muss (und anschließend den Bügel umklappen) sondern im Moment des Anschlags einfach die Spule der Pin mit dem Bremsfinger blockiert. Beim stark verzögerten Trotten mit der Pin, dehnungsarmer Schnur und direktem Kontakt zur Monatge brauche ich nichtmal hinsehen, die meisten Bisse lassen sich spüren wie beim Spinnfischen das berühmte "Tock" da die Verbindung so direkt ist.

Damit das ganze funktioniert muss die Montage möglichst in einer direkten Linie unterhalb der Rutenspitze abtreiben, maximal 1-2 Rutenlängen raus, denn sonst würde beim Verzögern die Pose seitlich aus der Futterspur/Drift gezogen und unnatürlich quer treiben.
Die Schnur sollte schwimmen um sie auf dem Wasser umlegen zu können und immer eine direkte Verbindung zur Pose zu haben. 

Stichwort Futter: Vor allem wenn es auf Cypriniden geht werfe ich vor jeder Drift gerne ein paar Köderbrocken so ein dass sie möglichst denselben Weg wie der Hakenköder nehmen. Wer das Timing lernt, kann seinen Köder zusammen mit 2-3 Kostproben zusammen schön langsam und natürlich flußab treiben lassen. 

Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zuviel und hilft.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Hoffe das war jetzt nicht zuviel und hilft.


ganz im gegenteil. ich danke euch beiden für eure mühe. #h


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Hallo zusammen, habe hier ebenfalls gierig mitgelesen, da mich das Thema Centrepin & Trotting sehr interessiert. Von daher ein großes Lob an die Schreiber für ihre ausführlichen Antworten. Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## mrhappy333 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Hallo! Auch ich finde das Thema Trotting ebenfalls sehr interessant. Nach über 30 Jahren Angelpraxis musste ich mal etwas neues ausprobieren. Nach ein paar Brassen habe ich dann auch promt eine schöne 65er Meerforelle (Aufsteiger) fangen können. Das war/ist mein Zielfisch. Mit der Spinnrute lässt sich bei dem dichten Uferbewuchs nur schwer angeln, deshalb habe ich es einfach mal mit Tauwurm und ein Stück roter Wolle über dem Haken versucht. Jetzt bin ich fast nur noch mit dieser Methode unterwegs.

Gerne würde ich es mit dieser Technik auch an der sogenannten Salmonidenstrecke versuchen, dort sind Naturköder nicht erlaubt. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hier Jemand schon mit Goldkopfnymphen oder Fliegen anstatt Naturköder probiert, bzw. Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Ich habe im Netz eine Montage gefunden mit Goldkopfnymphe anstatt Haken mit zusätzlichem Ausleger (normale unbeschwerte Fliege), dies wäre aber bei uns verboten. Ich müsste mich auf die einzele Goldkopfnymphe beschränken. Welche schwimmende Schnur wäre zu empfehlen?

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Andal (14. August 2017)

*AW: Trotting Montage*

Diese Angelart (Stichworte "Rote Haken" und "Rote Angel") ist in der Schweiz weit verbreitet, wenn es um Äschen geht.


----------

